# Good, Affordable Reel for Surf Fishing?



## Panoply (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I've just returned from a family reunion at the beach just East of Destin, Fla. I fell while fishing and broke my reel, a Penn Fierce 5000. It was my best reel and served me for many years, but I was never entirely satisfied with it. I've two other rod/reel sets but they are fairly cheap- and show it. Can any of you recommend a good reel to meet my needs? I use a 10' Ugly Stick as my rod. My fishing will be just about only surf fishing the beaches of Florida, Alabama, Mississippi and my native Louisiana. I fish for anything that will bite, excepting sharks and rays, but naturally want to catch the game fish.

I don't do it often enough and so can't justify breaking the bank for a great reel. It would need to be under $100. Here's hoping y'all have some good suggestions!

Thanks!
Pan

PS: Clear/transparent braided line? Does such a creature exist?


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Battle 2's are a great upgrade if you want to stick with Penn. 

R/D


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Cabelas saltstriker or saltstriker baitfeeder the biggest size retails for 79 dollars. Fireline crystal fills your other question


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

For $100? Penn Battle.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

phillyguy, 

I forgot to keep it under the 100 mark! So I guess only if you find it on sale, which is highly unlikely. But the extra $20 bucks is worth if if he likes Penn.

R/D


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Definitely the Penn Battle II. They're easily $100 or less on Amazon. I have the 4000 size that I bought for just over $80 and love it.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you considered a Daiwa Emcast around $80?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Have you considered a Daiwa Emcast around $80?


I have one for sale in the marketplace


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

This question gets beat to death about 3 times a month. The "BIBLE" has 18 pages on surf reels


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Look at the OKUMA reels I've got a bunch of them to use as loners (cheep ones under 35.00) Got the higher $ ones for me (75.00 To 100.00) And can't kill them even the low $ ones keep on going. I used to be a hard core PENN user.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

for surf fishing (which means occassional splashes, sand exposure, but not dunking) i have tried many $100 reels: shimano, daiwa, cabelas (including salt striker), okuma...for that price point you will not beat the penn battle IMO..drag is excellent, solidly built reel, just freshwater rinse after every outing...other reels start out nice but have not been as durable


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe the newer Okuma reels are better. I have an Avenger and Inspira that just are not as durable and smooth as Daiwa or Shimano. Something has gone wrong with every Penn I have ever owned except the Battle...will see how that holds up since I have only used it a couple times. If low on funds consider checking pawn shops.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

greg12345 said:


> for surf fishing (which means occassional splashes, sand exposure, but not dunking) i have tried many $100 reels: shimano, daiwa, cabelas (including salt striker), okuma...for that price point you will not beat the penn battle IMO..drag is excellent, solidly built reel, just freshwater rinse after every outing...other reels start out nice but have not been as durable


This. I bought a penn battle 6000 back in 2011 when it first came out... and to be honest, I have NOT been taking good care of it. Its been splashed in the surf, dropped, stepped on and covered in sand. I never took it apart to clean or grease it. Its covered in scratches but it still works well. Ive landed tons of big fish on it and the drag is still smooth and the line lay is still good. Only recently I had a friend take it apart for maintenance. Planning to keep fishing this reel for the next 10 years+


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Penn battle for sure! Great reel and very durable!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

You get what you pay for... keep buying stuff for 100 clams and you are going to keep buying stuff for 100 clams............................. and so it goes


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> You get what you pay for... keep buying stuff for 100 clams and you are going to keep buying stuff for 100 clams............................. and so it goes


I agree. Bought a couple of reels in 1986 - an ABU 10000CL (conventional) and a Mitchel 398 Pro (spinning) - both cost me $160 each - a lot of money for a reel back then. Guess what - they are still kicking and catching fish to this day! Must have something to do with the solid bronze gears...

Rod holds the reel - reel holds the line - line holds the fish. I always believed in spending more money on the reel vs the rod... But that's just me...

Sandcrab


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Everyone should just buy Penn Torques.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Witch one's Black or Gold ??


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gold of course. They're 6% more expensive than the black so they must last 10% longer. If I could only find a reel that was so expensive it would last to infinity I'd be set!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Penn Battles are hard to beat for the money. I believe I have 6 of the things now, they just flat work.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> Gold of course. They're 6% more expensive than the black so they must last 10% longer. If I could only find a reel that was so expensive it would last to infinity I'd be set!


I got a penn battle 2 I'll sell ya for $2000.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> for surf fishing (which means occassional splashes, sand exposure, but not dunking) i have tried many $100 reels: shimano, daiwa, cabelas (including salt striker), okuma...for that price point you will not beat the penn battle IMO..drag is excellent, solidly built reel, just freshwater rinse after every outing...other reels start out nice but have not been as durable


I've dunked my battles and laid them in the sand. Still going strong but dinged up from falling out the bucket a few times. I have the first gen battle 4,5,6 k. Yearly maintenance is key. Looking at the new clash that's coming out. Cheap version of the torque.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Panoply said:


> I fell while fishing and broke my reel, a Penn Fierce 5000. Can any of you recommend a good reel to meet my needs? I use a 10' Ugly Stick as my rod. My fishing will be just about only surf fishing the beaches of Florida, Alabama, Mississippi and my native Louisiana. I fish for anything that will bite, excepting sharks and rays, but naturally want to catch the game fish.


Well, I've said it before and I'm about to say it again . . . PENN 2nd Generation SS and DAIWA BG "Black Gold" spinning reels . . . Strong & Durable, Inexpensive, and simple to maintain and work on !

Visit eBay . . . and look for either a DAIWA BG30 or a PENN 550SS (NOT a 3rd Gen "Graphite" 5500SS) DAIWA BG30, as a replacement for your Fierce . . . DAIWA BG20 for comparison.

*SPECS:

FIERCE 5000 Mono Capacity yd/lb 250/12 220/15 190/17 . . . Braid Capacity yd/lb 405/20 305/30 250/40

PENN 550SS Mono Capacity yd/lb 300/12 250/15 210/17

DAIWA BG30 Mono Capacity yd/lb 325/12 260/15 200/17*

*DAIWA BG20 Mono Capacity yd/lb 275/12 200/15 150/17*


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

got two BG 20's but hardly get casted much anymore but good reels


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I love my Fierce however Its way to big its an 8000 but you can get one new for under $80 Ima about to try and sell mine and buy a battle


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

not to steal your thread but are battles lighter or about the same weight as the Fierce?


----------



## jazzbfisher (Jun 10, 2015)

rabbitdog2 said:


> This question gets beat to death about 3 times a month. The "BIBLE" has 18 pages on surf reels


What's "The Bible"? Who write it?


----------



## jazzbfisher (Jun 10, 2015)

rabbitdog2 said:


> This question gets beat to death about 3 times a month. The "BIBLE" has 18 pages on surf reels


What's the "Bible"? Who wrote it?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

jazzbfisher said:


> What's the "Bible"? Who wrote it?


The Monotones 1957, wait, sorry, that was "Who wrote the book of Love".


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

surfmom said:


> not to steal your thread but are battles lighter or about the same weight as the Fierce?


theyre more or less the same weight. you can find exact weights of each reel at pennfishing.com


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jazzbfisher said:


> What's "The Bible"? Who write it?


I assume that you're not asking about the "Holy Bible" . . . So, for the purpose of THIS forum, HERE is the "Fishing Bible".

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?49-The-Fishing-Bible
*


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I was the one that pleaded with Flea to start the "Bible" years ago just for this reason. so people can go look


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Penn Conflict


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Penn SS


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

Okuma TXA-60 Trio Rex Arena

Long cast surf reel. 

http://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/reels/2015-new-reel-series/trio-rex-arena

Replaced my Fierce 6000 on my TA 13' rod. Fierce is great, also own a Battle 7000. All of which are used for the surf.


----------



## Panoply (Aug 11, 2012)

*The WHAT?*



rabbitdog2 said:


> This question gets beat to death about 3 times a month. The "BIBLE" has 18 pages on surf reels


Please enlightenment, who some call I Luddite re the internet, on where this Bible might be found. I'd very much appreciate it.


----------



## Panoply (Aug 11, 2012)

*Please read*



greg12345 said:


> for surf fishing (which means occassional splashes, sand exposure, but not dunking) i have tried many $100 reels: shimano, daiwa, cabelas (including salt striker), okuma...for that price point you will not beat the penn battle IMO..drag is excellent, solidly built reel, just freshwater rinse after every outing...other reels start out nice but have not been as durable


My surf fishing involves splashes, sand enxposure - true. But mine get get fully immersed from time to time. I often wade out to put my 'furthest' cast out deep, relative to the other rods/reels, and so thi is an issue for me. PENN Battle is on my list to be sure. Please tell me tips to maintain the reel after several full immersions. I usually 'clean' them with an immediate freshwater rinse (they shower with me, yeah - it's kinky). I will also disaasemble and lubricate them from time to time. My primary sporting passion is target shooting, even occasional competitive shoots, and believe lubrication to be vital. I use good old Hoppe's. Good for firearms and reels.

Thanks,
Pan


----------



## Panoply (Aug 11, 2012)

*What?*



Oldmulletbreath said:


> You get what you pay for... keep buying stuff for 100 clams and you are going to keep buying stuff for 100 clams............................. and so it goes


Please clarify. I'm confused.

Pan


----------



## Panoply (Aug 11, 2012)

THANKS EVERYONE! I'll do my researcg, but the Penn Battle seems to be the consensus. THANKS!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

my 2c: battle is not designed for dunking and i would do a complete breakdown if it does get fully immersed....that being said my battle 5000 has been dunked accidentally while on a trip and i just immersed it in salt-a-way solution b/c i could not break it down then...still good as new. if it is really going to get dunked a lot u should look at a van staal ($$$). or maybe look up some casting videos for a hatteras style cast that will keep you drier, reels lasting longer, and baits out further (i am also guilty time to time of the wading out to get past the outer bar crime)


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Panoply said:


> Please enlightenment, who some call I Luddite re the internet, on where this Bible might be found. I'd very much appreciate it.


Bible might be found here : * http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?49-The-Fishing-Bible
*


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

What keeps the rod and reel entry in the bible updated with the latest equipment if it is archived?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Digger54 said:


> What keeps the rod and reel entry in the bible updated with the latest equipment if it is archived?


That is an excellent question, Digger . . . It would be nice if threads could be updated !

On Alan Tani's forum website, threads get "stickied", like here, and can still be commented on just like any other thread. There is no "archive section", that I'm aware of on the other board, but threads can be "locked" by the Original Poster, if desired, but not sure if they can be "unlocked" to allow editing later ( Haven't tried it, yet ).

Tight Lines !


----------

